# 1979 Dodge "Macho" Power Wagon from the TV Show "Simon & Simon"



## N1095A

*1979 Dodge "Macho" Power Wagon from the TV Show "Simon & Simon"*

Nice work on the Power Wagon. I built one over the course of about 8 years. I'd get so much done, then put it away for 6 months, a year, 3 years etc. anyway, here's my model of the truck.


----------



## 440 dakota

very nice build,love the bumpers,where did the tires come from ?


----------



## N1095A

Thanks! The wheels and tires came from the 1/24th Tamiya Toyota Land Cruiser /sport options kit.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Very cool bumper and winch. Do you remember what paint you used for the orange?

Mo


----------



## harristotle

While I don't even know the show Simon & Simon... way too young I guess lol, it's still a great model with all the details you've got!


----------



## N1095A

Thanks for your kind words. They're most appreciated. 
I made the Power Wagon lettering using white decal paper and Microsoft "Picture it 2000" (any photo editor that has a text option will do) I printed yellow text on a black background. The yellow stripes were masked and painted. The whole truck is pretty much made from the scrap box. I purchased a '72 Dodge from Ebay to make a Squad 51 from the TV show Emergency. I was left with the bed which on a whim I painted in the 1979-1980 Macho Power Wagon scheme just to see how it would look. I then put it in a box and forgot about it for 5 years. In 2006 I found it and decided to finish it. I bought a built up dodge stepside glue bomb from Ebay that had the correct '79-'80 hood. The 4X4 suspension came from the 1984 GMC pickup, as did the mirrors. I know these mirrors are incorrect, and I intend to replace them when I find a set of the correct ones. The rims tires and round off-road lights are from the Tamiya Toyota land cruiser (off road options) kit. Front and rear bumpers are scratchbuilt from sheet styrene and rubber . The head lights and square off road lights are made from parts of the Ford Aeromax 120 kit. the antennaes are partially stripped guitar strings. The license plates were made using Microsoft Picture it 2000, and the numbers are correct. Since these photos were taken I changed the roll bar to one I made from copper grounding wire. It looks much better, and I didn't put the lights on it. In the show they had two different trucks, one had the lights, one didn't. I also added some dust rust weathering to the bumpers and other places. The receiver hitch is scratchbuilt and can be slid out like a real one. The winch is a little big because it's scratchbuilt, and I used actual steel cable. There are two spare tires, one in the bed, and one under the rear of the bed. In the bed there is also some extra winch cable, and a hook that can be slid into the receiver hitch. The cab interior is flat black with Detail Master black flocking for carpet. The engine is the 426 Hemi from a Dodge Charger kit (no information as to tha actual truck's engine could be found. I'm sure it had a 318 or 360. Call it artistic license). Exterior was airbrushed gloss red Gloss black, and gloss yellow with Testors model master paints. I applied my home made decals, and clear coated the model with two coats of Testors High Gloss clear. I then lightly sanded the entire body with fine steel wool, and applied a light coat of Testors Dull coat. Weathering was done with pencil lead, chalks, and rusted steel wool.


----------



## CorvairJim

Man, I gotta get a program like that "Picture It 2000" and learn to use it. There are lots of decals I'd like to make, and a guy that I have making some for me on another site is taking forever to deliver! I assume it has several different fonts and you can upload graphics into it?


----------



## N1095A

CorvairJim said:


> Man, I gotta get a program like that "Picture It 2000" and learn to use it. There are lots of decals I'd like to make, and a guy that I have making some for me on another site is taking forever to deliver! I assume it has several different fonts and you can upload graphics into it?


You can do almost anything with Picture it. It works with any font that is currently on your computer, or you can download any you need that you don't have. You don't need to upload any graphics to it. If it's a photo on your computer, you can do anything you want with it. Then print it onto decal film, and you've got it. Unfortunately Ebay would be about the only source for Picture it 2000, because Microsoft stopped marketing it a few years back.


----------



## roadskare63

DAMN!!! that thing looks "GRONK"!!!tough lol...nice job on the weathering and ALL the fine details:thumbsup:


----------



## CorvairJim

N1095A said:


> You can do almost anything with Picture it. It works with any font that is currently on your computer, or you can download any you need that you don't have. You don't need to upload any graphics to it. If it's a photo on your computer, you can do anything you want with it. Then print it onto decal film, and you've got it. Unfortunately Ebay would be about the only source for Picture it 2000, because Microsoft stopped marketing it a few years back.


I don't suppose it would be kosher for you to just burn a copy and send it to me?


----------



## Seashark

Great work! Your build was one of the things that made me get off my butt and start my own, sadly I'm stuck on the decals (or lack thereof).


----------

